
A Tricky JavaScript Interview Question Asked by Google and Amazon - 10-6
https://medium.com/coderbyte/a-tricky-javascript-interview-question-asked-by-google-and-amazon-48d212890703
======
hoodoof
If you want to know if someone understands scope then you should ask about
scope, not conceal a bug that relates to the topic you are interested in.

"Tricky" is the correct word here and tricky interview questions are stupid.

~~~
balefrost
Debugging is a skill that will definitely be used on the job, and this is a
stripped-down example of something that you'll definitely encounter while
working in JavaScript (or any language with mutable closures).

How would you ask about this issue in interviews?

